# Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?



## Wozer (26. April 2012)

*Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Hi. Ich habe mir den Thermaltake MK-I mit LCS geholt. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit übersäht mit Warnungen sind, die teilweise echt fies klingen. Deshalb hab ich gewisse Befürchtungen sollte das Zeug mal auslaufen. Was passiert, wenn sowas man ausläuft und in den Teppich einzieht oder mit Haut in Berührung kommt?


----------



## kühlprofi (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*



Wozer schrieb:


> Hi. Ich habe mir den Thermaltake MK-I mit LCS geholt. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit übersäht mit Warnungen sind, die teilweise echt fies klingen. Deshalb hab ich gewisse Befürchtungen sollte das Zeug mal auslaufen. Was passiert, wenn sowas man ausläuft und in den Teppich einzieht oder mit Haut in Berührung kommt?


 
Was steht denn darauf? Lies mal auf jedem Haushaltsputzmittelchen hinten drauf, solche Warnungen stehen doch überall.
Ich dachte das Thermaltake MK-1 LCS ist ein Gehäuse mit einer integrierten Komplett wasserkühlung. Meinst du den Farbzusatz? 
Also trinken und darin baden würde ich nicht, aber wenn die Flüssigkeit mit der Haut kontakt hast, löst sich diese bestimmt nicht gleich bis auf die Knochen auf  Ich glaube eher, dass es die Haut ein wenig röten/reizen könnte - sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal das, wenn man sich die Hände ab und zu mal waschen tut.
Auch sollten die Haustiere wohl nicht davon trinken wenns mal ausläuft. Die meisten Sorgen würde ich mir allerdings um den Rechner machen - wens lekt


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Meist ist es giftig und/oder Umwelt-gefährdend.

Allerdings gab es schon viele erfolgreiche Verkoster. Alle Leben noch.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*



Wozer schrieb:


> Hi. Ich habe mir den Thermaltake MK-I mit LCS geholt. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit übersäht mit Warnungen sind, die teilweise echt fies klingen. Deshalb hab ich gewisse Befürchtungen sollte das Zeug mal auslaufen. Was passiert, wenn sowas man ausläuft und in den Teppich einzieht oder mit Haut in Berührung kommt?



Wen du ein Hersteller wärst! Würdest du nicht auch lieber zu viel warnen als zu wenig? 
DIe müssen sich gegen jede möglichen Fall absichern, daher sind meist 3Warnschilder zu viel als zu wenig drauf. 
Und wen dein Model nicht grade mit Queksilber betrieben wird ist doch alles super!

Viel mehr Sorgen würde ich mir über Dinge machen welche keine Warnhinweise haben u. "made in China" auf dem Boden stehen haben. Dazu eine Anleitung in Mandarin, dann kannst du dir sicher sein das dieses Produkt gefährlich ist bzw. werden kann! 

Trinken sollst du es nicht, auch würde ich es unterlassen dieses Mittel als AXE Ersatz zu nutzen! Solltest du diese Regeln beachten ist alles Top u. ohne Gesundheitsgefährdung für dich betreibar.


----------



## Cyruz (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ich habe mich vor einigen gewundert, dass der Wasserstand meines AGB´s so abgesackt ist. Turns out: Es ist fröhlich mehrere Tage lang auf Graffikkarte und HDD´s getröpfelt und der Elektronik passiert nix.

Und wie der Rest schon sagt, solltest du das nicht trinken. Allerdings merkst du es schon ein wenig an den Fingern, wenn du oft Kontak hattest. Das beschränkt sich aber eher auf minimale Rötung der Haut, nicht auf veräzte Hautgeschwulste


----------



## Wozer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Was steht denn darauf? Lies mal auf jedem Haushaltsputzmittelchen hinten drauf, solche Warnungen stehen doch überall.
> Ich dachte das Thermaltake MK-1 LCS ist ein Gehäuse mit einer integrierten Komplett wasserkühlung. Meinst du den Farbzusatz?
> Also trinken und darin baden würde ich nicht, aber wenn die Flüssigkeit mit der Haut kontakt hast, löst sich diese bestimmt nicht gleich bis auf die Knochen auf  Ich glaube eher, dass es die Haut ein wenig röten/reizen könnte - sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal das, wenn man sich die Hände ab und zu mal waschen tut.
> Auch sollten die Haustiere wohl nicht davon trinken wenns mal ausläuft. Die meisten Sorgen würde ich mir allerdings um den Rechner machen - wens lekt



Naja da ist halt die Rede von kompletten Nierenversagen. Finde ich halt schon ziemlich heftig.



Research schrieb:


> Meist ist es giftig und/oder Umwelt-gefährdend.
> 
> Allerdings gab es schon viele erfolgreiche Verkoster. Alle Leben noch.


 


EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wen du ein Hersteller wärst! Würdest du nicht auch lieber zu viel warnen als zu wenig?
> DIe müssen sich gegen jede möglichen Fall absichern, daher sind meist 3Warnschilder zu viel als zu wenig drauf.
> Und wen dein Model nicht grade mit Queksilber betrieben wird ist doch alles super!
> 
> ...


 

Naja danke euch dreien. Ich geb zu, ich hatte nicht mit solchen Warnhinweisen gerechnet. Insbesondere da meine Hände mit der Mittel in Berührung kamen, empfand ich das halt als störend.

Ich gebe zu, ich hätte das einfach mal vorher lesen müssen, aber in der Euphorie über den neuen PC hab ich da einfach losgelegt. 

Ist halt irgendwie unangenehm zu wissen, da der PC halt den ganzen Tag bei mir im (Schlaf)Zimmer steht.


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Solange du es nicht inhalierst (oder sonst wie Konsumierst) ist es harmlos .

Du musst dich davor nicht fürchten. Ist wie mit Reinigern: Außer Reichweite von Kinder Aufbewahren. Nicht in Lebensmittelverpackung füllen. NICHT in die Umwelt entlassen. Letzteres gilt bei entsprechenden Hinweisen. Manche Mittel sind aber biologisch abbaubar und damit ungefährlich für die Umwelt.

Behandle es etwas so wie destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## Uter (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*



Research schrieb:


> Allerdings gab es schon viele erfolgreiche Verkoster. Alle Leben noch.


 ... oder können hier nicht mehr das Gegenteil mitteilen. 



Research schrieb:


> Manche Mittel sind aber biologisch abbaubar und damit ungefährlich für die Umwelt.


 Glaube ich bei Tt nicht, aber wenn man eine Tt Wakü nutzt, dann sollte man sich primär Sorgen um den PC machen und m.M.n. schnellst möglich auf eine Lukü oder richtige Wakü wechseln.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ich hab son Kühlmittel auch schon 2 mal ausversehen im Mund gehabt weil ichs beim Waküumbauen mit meiner Wasserflasche vertauscht habe und es ist nix passiert.
Hab es dann sofort ausgespückt weil das so ******* schmeckt.
Die Angaben sind wie überall übertrieben und wenn du das nicht als Drink zum Durst löschen nimmst passiert das nicht, soll halt abschreckend sein. 
Wenn du davor schon angst hast les dir am besten nie die Nebenwirkungen bei Medikamenten durch


----------



## empty (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Kurz den Klugscheisser-Modus angestellt:

Hauptbestandteil der meisten Kühlmittel ist oh Wunder Wasser, anschliessend ist Glykol der Träger der Korrosionsinhibitoren. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob du Verschluckst oder nicht denn Resorption findet über die Haut statt. 

Glykol wurde auch verwendet um Wein zu strecken, es ist nierenschädlich das auf jeden Fall aber: "Alle Dinge sind Gift und nichts ohne Gift; allein die Dosis macht, daß ein Ding kein Gift ist"

Es ist übrigends auch keine Absicherung der Unternehmen die Inhaltsstoffe zu lablen. Sondern Vorschrift der EU! REACH

An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht nur die Warnhinweise lesen sondern auch mal die betreffeneden Substanzen googeln. Mach dir keine Sorgen wir haben alle mit viel schlimmeren Umweltgiften täglich zu tun. DDT -> Bispehnol A -> etc.


----------



## Domowoi (28. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ich hab mal eine ganze Menge G48+destiliertes Wasser abbekommen. Ich hab nachdem ich den "Unfall" beseitigt habe einfach meine Hände gewaschen und habe danach keine Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## hotfirefox (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Nur weil etwas als giftig deklariert ist, heist das nicht das man es nicht anfassen kann.
Solange der Stoff nicht hautresorptiv ist, kann da bei den kleinen Mengen nix pasieren.


----------



## empty (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*



empty schrieb:


> denn Resorption findet über die Haut statt.


 


hotfirefox schrieb:


> Solange der Stoff nicht hautresorptiv ist, kann da bei den kleinen Mengen nix pasieren.



Red ich Spanisch? Oder hast du einfach mal deinen Senf dazu gegeben ohne die anderen Posts zu lesen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Naja das die Suppe nicht in den täglichen Nahrungsmittelbedarf einbezogen werden sollte und auch für die Körperpflege ungeeignet ist sollte klar sein. Auch ist es nicht als Dünger für den Nachbargarten oder dem Abfluß sinnvol zu verwenden. Das Zeugs wird ja nicht Lokal vertrieben von daher sind ein paar Wanhinweise mehr sicherlich angebracht, gerade wenn man mal nach Amiland schielt wo man sich schnell einen tiefen Schnitt im Geldbeutel fangen kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" ist Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Hab schon genug INO abbekommen, keine Reaktion ^^ abwaschn und gut ists


empty schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen wir haben alle mit viel schlimmeren Umweltgiften täglich zu tun. DDT -> Bispehnol A -> etc.


 
WIE WAR WIE WAR - Das Zeug ist sogar in unserem Blut nachweisbar


----------

